# Blown Refridgerator Fuse.



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

Before every trip we find that our refer has blown a fuse. The fuse is the round glass type accessed from the outside through the refer access hatch. The first time it happened we were going by the dealer on a trip, so we stopped in and they took care of it, because until then I did'nt even know there was a fuse there. Every other time I have replaced the fuse.

It never blows when we are camping, just between trips. I'm wondering if anyone else has had this problem, and whether it's somthing I'm doing. Our TT is stored indoors, and is generally plugged into shore power. Any advice would would be apprieciated.

Thanks

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mine was also blowing fuses all the time and repaired once. It blew it again while plugged in during storage time. I know it is fixed but I have to go pick it up, I ll let you know later what was found.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Was it the 3 amp DC or the 5 amp AC fuse??

No matter which it is I would check the following.
1 - All connection at the fridge and at the distribution panel.
2 - Turn it off prior to plugging in shore power. Then turn it back on.
3 - Check the voltage at the fuses to ground and try to do it when the fridge is running. DC should be greater then 11 vdc and AC should be greater then 108 DC.


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm not home right now, but I 'm pretty sure it's a 5 amp fuse. When I get home I'll check what you have sggested, and try to do some troubleshooting.

Thanks

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

JohnnyG said:


> I'm not home right now, but I 'm pretty sure it's a 5 amp fuse. When I get home I'll check what you have sggested, and try to do some troubleshooting.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


If it is the 5 amp you may have a heating coil going bad. The coil is somewhere around 200 to 300 watts so if you take a resistance reading on the coil it should be between 40 and 60 ohms. Anything less then 25 ohms and you will pop the fuse.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You electrical guys never cease to amaze me (and make my eyes glaze over). AMPs, coils, watts, DC, vdc, volts...









Randy


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

I picked up an electrical tester today, and I'm going to have to sort out exactly what I need to test. The fuse I put in this afternoon is still doing ok, so I'm hoping we'll be ok for a while as we're leaving on a 12 day trip in the morning. I guess my fallback is to use propane for the fridge and then make a trip to the dealer when we get back.

Thanks for your expertise Camper Any.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My problem with the fridge was the heating coil, also blowing fuses. This is the second time they changed coil so we ll see if its gonna last.

John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

JohnnyG said:


> Before every trip we find that our refer has blown a fuse.Â The fuse is the round glass type accessed from the outside through the refer access hatch.
> [snapback]43510[/snapback]​


Where exactly is this fuse?

I have a problem! Am I Doing Something Wrong???
Last night I turned my fridge on GAS mode.
The camper was NOT plugged into an outlet.
The batteries have full charge.
I heard the clicking noise. I watched for the check light to come on...it did not.
I "thought" all was well.
When I got up this morning...nothing...the fridge was still warm and the check light was on!
I checked the propane and even turned on the furnace...all was good there.

I turned it off and plugged in the camper...
I put it on "auto" mode...waited about an hour...no sign of anything getting cool.
I put my hand up to the back of the freezer and the blades in the fridge...still warm.









Any help would be appreciated We are leaving in "T" minus 6 hours.
I will probably have to bring everything in coolers until the fridge gets cold...
I hope it gets cold









MaeJae

Edit:
P.S. Should I feel any sort of heat(warmth) coming from the fridge panel
on the outside of the camper??? Because I don't.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If its the heating coil it will blow the 5 amp fuse. It is located inside the outside access panel and remove the screw from the black box in the lower left corner ookin in the access area.

John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thank you... tdvffjohn

MaeJae's problem is solved!

All hail the power of the Outbackers multitude to help solve your problem


----------

